# Kayelle's Christmas Fruit Salad



## Kayelle (Dec 17, 2011)

This fruit salad is a tradition in my family.  I made it as part of a brunch for tomorrow, so thought I'd share.

Kayelle's Christmas Fruit Salad

2 C. fresh cranberries, cut in half
2 C. cubed tart apples, sprinkled with lemon juice
1 C. pineapple tidbits, fresh, or canned
1 C  chopped toasted pecans
3 C. mini marshmallows
1/2 sugar
1 C. whipping cream, whipped.

Mix the sugar into the fruit.  Fold in the nuts and marshmallows. It can be refrigerated at this point till the next day. Whip the cream, and fold into the fruit salad.  You may use Cool Whip if you must.


----------



## msmofet (Dec 17, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> This fruit salad is a tradition in my family. I made it as part of a brunch for tomorrow, so thought I'd share.
> 
> Kayelle's Christmas Fruit Salad
> 
> ...


 Sounds yummy Kay. Almost an ambrosia. Does the enzymes in the pineapple break down the real whipped cream?


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 17, 2011)

msmofet said:


> Sounds yummy Kay. Almost an ambrosia. Does the enzymes in the pineapple break down the real whipped cream?



Thank you MsM.  Yes, if you used fresh pineapple the enzymes would break down the the whipped cream if it sat for any length of time. There wouldn't be a problem with canned pineapple however.  I hope I was clear about adding the whipped cream close to serving time.


----------



## Kathleen (Dec 17, 2011)

It sounds wonderful.  I love the memories that family recipes bring.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 17, 2011)

Mmmm.  That sounds good, Kayelle!


----------

